# Hello From North Yorkshire



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi Rob,

Welcome from me, I'm fairly new here too!

We were in in N Yorkshire yesterday, well, Malton









Edit: how did this post of mine move about Rob's post?! How strange!


----------



## robbiebee (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello

I am Rob fro North Yorkshire. I have had my Gaggia Classic and MDF grinder since 2010.

Today I have adjusted the OPV to 10 bar and bought a bottomless portafilter.

I am interested in learning more. Thinking about PID on my machine

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Get in touch with Auber as one option, they were brilliant with me. Pricey to warn you. There is a member of this forum that does them too, a quick search should find him


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome Rob, just tidied up the other intro thread (which is why MildredM is at the top, dunno why it did that..







)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you fitted the Silvia steam wand?

I had one and made a sort of Heath Robinson pre infusion. Opening up the steam knob while brewing drops the pressure to the grouphead. Using a pressure gauge on the pf you can mark the point where the pressure drop to say 1.5 bar or 2 bar. I marked mine to 2 bar. You have to put a jug under the steam wand though as water comes out (which you just pour back into the tank).

Here's a vid I did showing the pressure drop before switching off at 2 bar.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Welcome Rob, just tidied up the other intro thread (which is why MildredM is at the top, dunno why it did that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh-ho! I was wondering why I'd moved!!!


----------

